# Dro For G0602 / G0752 Lathe?



## RVJimD (Sep 10, 2016)

Guys,

I have had my G0752 lathe for about a year now and think maybe I would like a DRO now.  I see this one from CDCO for about $450.  It is two axis, but would it make sense to do three axis and also put a scale on the tailstock quill at the same time?  I see lots of people using a digital caliper for the tailstock, which I might do until I get the DRO but it doesn't seem like you see much in the way of people doing a three axis DRO install on a lathe?

Here is a photo of the CDCO unit in their current flyer?




Comments welcome!

Jim


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 10, 2016)

they look like a nice DRO & nice scales to boot!
i put igaging stuff on my shenwai 1236 lathe x & y axis , but i use a 1" range, .001" dial indicator and a striker plate arrangement on my tailstock for when it gets down to more precision
for my operation, i think i'd utilize the x & y dro's and seldom really use the depth dial indicator on the TS, but it would be a cool feature if you'd want to spend the extra $$$


----------



## RVJimD (Sep 10, 2016)

As I do a bit more research and searching the web I have a question,

What is the difference or advantage of glass vs. magnetic scales?

Jim


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 10, 2016)

generally speaking the glass scales are the better choice-
magnetic scales are a bit cheaper to produce, the igaging type are magnetic scales ( edit: actually they are capacitive Thanks for clarification! )  
glass scales are covered, more expensive and more precise in operation for the most part


----------



## Splat (Sep 12, 2016)

Actually, glass scales are usually cheaper than magnetics and both are just as accurate.  With magnetics I've seen them get super dirty and still work fine. Doubt you'll get that with a glass scale. It's usually the reader head that goes first. The better scales have more robust housing and seals. Magnetic scales are easier to shorten but you can shorten glass scales. Apart from who makes a better scale I think what it comes down to is if you want or need to have a slimmer scale, say on your cross slide, to save Z travel, then go with slim magnetic or save money by going with glass.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 12, 2016)

I believe the iGaging scales are capacitive.  Essentially the same as found on the low cost digital calipers.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 12, 2016)

I just posted this yesterday on a similar thread:
Heres a link to the store I bought my DRO from, I got a three axis Easson brand for my mill but they have many different DROs in stock, this one looks like a good deal:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...eces-0-1000mm-Linear/1021179_32410015009.html
You will be buying directly from China but the seller "Willson" was very easy to communicate with and the site Aliexpress has buyer protection similar to eBay. It's way to save hundreds on the same DROs being sold on eBay Dro Pors etc.

Also, Magnetic scales can be cut to length for a better fit to you machine.


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 13, 2016)

I recently put a 2-axis glass scale unit and tail stock vernier on my Grizzly G0709.  Bought the units from TPACtools.com for $410 delivered.  I have a 4-axis unit from TPAC on my Jet mill, glass scales also.  Both work great.  If you do some eBay/Amazon shopping you might find a better price.  I did the mill over a year ago and was very happy, so went back to Tom at TPAC for the lathe.  Here are the threads:

http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/grizzly-g0709-lathe-dro-install.49902/
http://hobby-machinist.com/threads/tail-stock-dro-on-a-g0709-lathe.50225/

Bruce


----------

